# Historic Lifeboat



## Santos

Hi Guys (Wave) 

I just thought you might like to see a pic of me in my element. I was a guest crew member aboard the historic lifeboat William and Kate Johnston in the 2004 Mersey River Festival.

I am nearest the camera, standing next to the cockpit.

The William & Kate spent all her working life from 1923 to 1950 on Station at New Brighton hence her appearance in the Festival and my chance to be a member of her crew.

Chris.


----------



## Fairfield

GOTCHA!
Lifeboats have certainly developed over the years but it certainly does not make it any less dangerous.Have great admiration for RNLI.


----------



## Gulpers

Santos,

Have a look at my Gallery. I've posted 3 shots of WKJ on her way south from the 2004 Festival. Sadly, she started taking in water off South Stack, Anglesey, on 30 June 2004. She was saved and escorted to Holyhead for permanent repair.

Rgds,

Gulpers


----------



## Santos

Thanks Gulpers,

Yes we followed the progress of the rescue with baited breath, thankfully brought to a successful conclusion. It was a good job the extra pumps reached her in time. Mind you she deserved saving, she had been instrumental in saving 389 lives whilst she was at New Brighton, so was owed one.

A good job done by one and all.

Chris.


----------



## Gulpers

Chris,

It was quite a fraught hour or two. I was the Watch Manager on duty in MRSC Holyhead when she got into trouble. We had just watched her leaving Holyhead and couldn't believe what we were hearing when she called with her problem about an hour later. 

Rgds,

Gulpers


----------



## Santos

*Historic Lifeboat.*

So very glad that the crew were OK and WKJ did not sink. That would have been a terrible loss to maritime history and obviously RNLI history too.

She was quite badly damaged on a couple of occassions during her service and lived to tell the tale, she is a tough old girl. Long may she continue to sail.

Chris.


----------



## michael james

Chris/Gulpers, What actually was the cause of her trouble, was it a previous repair to her hull that sprung or some other cause? Anyway very relieved that she made it back to safe waters ok, and is no doubt repaired by now?


----------



## Gulpers

Michael,

WKJ was on passage from Holyhead to Falmouth when she started taking water off Anglesey. Salvage pumps were delivered to the vessel by RAF Rescue Helicopter and two RNLI Lifeboats. She was beached at Rhoscolyn and temporary repairs were completed before returning to Holyhead Boatyard for permanent repair. She then moored in Holyhead outer harbour over the winter.
As to the cause of the problem - I don't know!


----------



## Santos

Mike,

I have been led to believe that a seam sprung in the bow, which in view of her age and previous job, is perhaps understandable. I know that she has been very well maintained and renovated and saw the results myself. Quite outstanding and impressive.

So this was just very unfortunate, quite a heavy swell a bit of pounding and it can happen to anyone.

Thankfully alls well and she lives to sail on, fantastic result.

Chris.


----------



## michael james

Thank you both Gulpers and Chris. Great explanation both .
A fitting outcome for an old lady to be "rescued" after the countless sailors she has been instrumental in saving during her working life. Well done all concerned


----------

